# How many Urijah Faber fans we got here?



## Marty (Dec 10, 2005)

I'm trying to get him to join the site, if your a fan of Urijah Faber's please speak up


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

Don't know. Is he a rebel or a yankee?


----------



## Marty (Dec 10, 2005)




----------



## ATLAS (May 12, 2008)

Urijah would have beat mike brown if he didnt break his hand...I'm a fan..he lasted all five round with only one hand


----------



## Marty (Dec 10, 2005)

Yeah and his other hand was bruised up pretty bad also 

I joined his site... Alpha Male MMA - Powered by vBulletin

I have a member on my site that trains with him and I'm trying to get him to join in with us


----------



## ATLAS (May 12, 2008)

that would be cool i'm a big fan..


----------



## razors_edge (Jun 2, 2009)

cool if he joins is he goin to post..................?


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

Does he have pitbulls?


----------



## razors_edge (Jun 2, 2009)

BLUE PIT BULL MAN said:


> Does he have pitbulls?


/??????? good question?????????????


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

Sounds cool to me.


----------



## Marty (Dec 10, 2005)

BLUE PIT BULL MAN said:


> Does he have pitbulls?


No he's into English bulldogs.


----------

